# laryngeal paralysis?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Pudden's little friend Garp, from the neighbor's, lost his bark recently. They took him in and the vet says he has laryngeal paralysis, and that it isn't necessarily a problem unless it affects his breathing, which so far it doesn't.

He'll stay with Pudden and me for the next month, so I'm curious what I should be watching out for. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just reading about this when looking up neuropathies due to Harry's distressing behavior. I hope he'll be okay. This is a pretty informative link.
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/laryngeal_paralysis.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Keeper has this also. Other than the "debarked" bark the only othter thing is as you said the breathing. She seems to handle it fine so far, but my understanding is heat and humidity can greatly aggravate the troubled breathing. We will see if that is the case with her. Keeper will also at times wheez, sometimes I think just to get my attention.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Puuden's friend Garp has always been a heavy breather...he makes these huffing and snorting noises, but he's always done that, even as a young dog...maybe that's related to the problem?

I'll be keeping an eagle eye on his breathing then, when he comes to live with us tomorrow.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This is what my Sam was diagnosed with at the age of 11. I just read Kim's link, very informative. Sam presented with a cough and I thought he had a cold. I began moistening his food and giving water in smaller amounts to lessen the chance of inhaling both. Sam did develop pneumonia from taking water into his lungs. Good luck to your friends little guy.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

My bridge boy, Buckwheat, had this. Living in Florida was a challenge because we had to watch him closely so he didn't over heat. It ultimately cost him his life.. causing complications after a routine surgery at the age of 12.. He couldn't breath right afterwards.. and was in dire distress before the staff came in to check on him at the hospital in the morning. Another reason I say do NOT leave your dog over night at a facility unless there are humans awake there watching them. 

You little visitor will be fine.. just listen for signs of trouble breathing or a funny hoarseness.. which would mean to basically calm him down. What a cutey!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> Pudden's little friend Garp, from the neighbor's, lost his bark recently. They took him in and the vet says he has laryngeal paralysis, and that it isn't necessarily a problem unless it affects his breathing, which so far it doesn't.
> 
> He'll stay with Pudden and me for the next month, so I'm curious what I should be watching out for. Anyone have experience with this?


As far as losing his voice, I sure wish Teegan the Schnauzer we are boarding right now would!!!!:doh: He has the most ear splitting, glass shattering, high pitched bark that I have EVER heard. Aside from that, he's a sweetheart, and is very much in charge of making sure his Golden Retriever brother Noah is kept in line. 

Excessive panting, trouble swallowing, gasping for breath, and exercise intolerance would all indicate acute signs of Garp being in distress. I'm confident that he'll do great - you don't really have to be concerned with overheating, which can bring on those symptoms.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby, can't bark at the moose!

On a lighter note, any way to induce this ? Just kidding.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella had a touch of this. She could bark fine, but if she was panting a lot it sounded like she had something caught in her throat - I don't know how to explain it. She didn't have it full blown though - I think only one side was partially paralyzed, so we didn't worry much about it except on really hot days. In Alaska, I don't think you'll have to worry about the dog overheating.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> As far as losing his voice, I sure wish Teegan the Schnauzer we are boarding right now would!!!!:doh: He has the most ear splitting, glass shattering, high pitched bark that I have EVER heard.


Not to hijack, Pudden's mom....but had to chime in with PG about Schnauzer screams...what is up with that?!?!?!? These two are my BIL's Tank & Dozer...made my girls run for the earplugs, lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6aZgYFMSg

Garp will be in good hands with you, I'm sure....and maybe will help tire out the Pud a little.....so Mom can have a cup 'o' tea again, lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always thought that schnauzer screams were the worst....until I encountered DOBE screams and GREYHOUND screams! I've got one of each here right now, both are screamers, I'm going to be right there along side them screaming soon....




moverking said:


> Not to hijack, Pudden's mom....but had to chime in with PG about Schnauzer screams...what is up with that?!?!?!? These two are my BIL's Tank & Dozer...made my girls run for the earplugs, lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6aZgYFMSg
> 
> Garp will be in good hands with you, I'm sure....and maybe will help tire out the Pud a little.....so Mom can have a cup 'o' tea again, lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Not to hijack, Pudden's mom....but had to chime in with PG about Schnauzer screams...what is up with that?!?!?!? These two are my BIL's Tank & Dozer...made my girls run for the earplugs, lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6aZgYFMSg
> 
> Garp will be in good hands with you, I'm sure....and maybe will help tire out the Pud a little.....so Mom can have a cup 'o' tea again, lol


 
Maribeth, Tank and Dozer are good, but they are rookie baritones compared to Teegan, no lie. :no:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> In Alaska, I don't think you'll have to worry about the dog overheating.


actually, he overheats all the time, because he has the thickest coat of any dog I've ever seen and it's currently HOT! (33 F); it even rained last night. 

Nevertheless, Garp had a romp in the snow today with Pudden and got very winded, but no sign of troubled breathing. If anything, his breathing is noisy when he sleeps (snores like a lumberjack), but he's always done that, even as a pup.

The two of them are such an odd couple: Pudden, the diva and athlete, all muscle, grace and bad behavior. And Garp, the huffing, puffing, cranky lil' Italian manager, trying to keep up with her


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I always thought that schnauzer screams were the worst....until I encountered DOBE screams and GREYHOUND screams! I've got one of each here right now, both are screamers, I'm going to be right there along side them screaming soon....


Sorry-I'll put a Crested scream/shriek up against any other screams!


----------



## mike514 (Nov 11, 2010)

*laryngeal paralysis. Search for it on you-tube to listen to dogs with it.*
*I have video of Scooter with it before the UTB surgery and a day post op. Quite the difference.*

*Sad Hemangio took him 3 1/2 months later.*

*There is also a LP group on Yahoo. Lots of info on treatments and pro's and cons of different treatments.*


*Mike*
*Bridge kids*
*Tara*
*Scooter*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

I bet your PUDDEN is glad that Garp is staying with you!!
How Long is Garp staying with you guys.
Many hear have given some helpful links!


----------

